# One for the Ladies.



## Mike (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2013)

Lol Mike, we're not that vain now.


----------



## Mike (Jul 14, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lol Mike, we're not that vain now.



Yes I know SeaBreeze, but this is an old picture.

Mike.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey, a mousette has just got to look her best at all times . . .


----------

